# bacon qwiev



## chefmjg (Sep 12, 2012)

Think I took the fat off when I removed the skin,you live and learn by your mistakes. Well here is the final product any insight would be appreciated .













IMG_0971.JPG



__ chefmjg
__ Sep 12, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2012)

*you live and learn by your mistakes*

Mike, You said it...."Live and learn", then they are not mistakes... Valuable learning experiences you won't forget....

How is the flavor ???  Was the smoke and seasonings to your liking ???  That is the important stuff now...   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey mistakes happen and we learn from them. How did it turn out taste etc? I'll bet it would be good in beans or other dishes too.


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2012)

Eate it and enjoy it....


----------



## chefmjg (Sep 12, 2012)

It was delicious. Hope to do some soon maybe do wet brine


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 14, 2012)

More like Canadian bacon I would think.


----------

